# Black Friday 2015 TiVo Speculation...



## tbonecopper (Jul 19, 2010)

Would anyone like to speculate on the possibility of Black Friday deals on TiVo Bolt this year? 

We just bought a Roamio Pro and love it so far, but would like a Bolt 500 gig for the living room and a mini for a secondary bedroom. 

Does TiVo have any history of Black Friday deals?  Or their resellers like Amazon?


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

just my opine, ur good for now with the PRO. More Bolt offerings may appear late next year.

Tivo still struggles:

http://pr.tivo.com/press-releases/t...ome-chairman-of-the-board-nasdaq-tivo-1230963

Since the BOLT appeared Roamio's prices have recently increased that is if you can find one.

Although a Tivo CSR told me to hold on until the holidays before i officially switch my Roamio PLUS $149 annual that expires Jan 2016 to a better rate of $9.99 monthly eff Feb 2016 that she offered me. Kinda indicating there may be another lifetime offering coming.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's connected, but the $300 all in OTA Roamio that I ordered a month ago is due to arrive on BF.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would guess that it will be the last of the OTA Roamio's.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Amazon is currently selling new RF Minis for $120, which is a pretty good deal.

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Mini-Rem...UTF8&qid=1448210290&sr=1-1&keywords=tivo+mini


----------



## tbonecopper (Jul 19, 2010)

Robbo1 said:


> Amazon is currently selling new RF Minis for $120, which is a pretty good deal.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Mini-Rem...UTF8&qid=1448210290&sr=1-1&keywords=tivo+mini


A bundle deal for the holidays is what TiVo needs.. 2 Minis and a Bolt 1 TB for $449 or 1 Mini and a Bolt 500 gig for $349.


----------



## Outback Paul (Dec 21, 2003)

Patiently waiting.... haha

Cutting the Dish Network cord in December and going with the Bolt for OTA.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tivo offering deals on Romios -- $400 for Romio with lifetime

https://www.tivo.com/sale/ThanksgivingPLS

I called but they have no current deals available for the Bolt. Will wait and see if anything shows up anywhere for BF/CM.


----------



## tbonecopper (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm still within the return window for my TiVo (bought at BestBuy)... I called TiVo CS to see if they'd extend this lifetime deal to me, since I bought a Roamio Pro and what not x number of days ago... no was their answer - but the way the 'no' was delivered was terrible. After 20 or so minutes of enduring bad customer service I asked for a supervisor. 

In the end, I got $99 lifetime, which I think is a fair deal. 

To be fair, the poor CS from the rep wasn't her fault.. she was new and her trainer was feeding her these awful things to say to customers... TiVo manager assured me they will address it..... we'll see.....


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

So far, all I've found is this:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/offer/137483/pcmcat748300724308.c?id=pcmcat748300724308

Any good?


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hilbe said:


> So far, all I've found is this:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/offer/137483/pcmcat748300724308.c?id=pcmcat748300724308
> 
> Any good?


The $50 off offer for the Bolt+Mini at BB appears to actually only be $20 off as the reduction for the Mini comes off MSRP of $150, rather than the sale price of the Mini of $120. So you get Bolt+Mini for $400. Meh.


----------



## tbonecopper (Jul 19, 2010)

Robbo1 said:


> Tivo offering deals on Romios -- $400 for Romio with lifetime
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/sale/ThanksgivingPLS
> 
> I called but they have no current deals available for the Bolt. Will wait and see if anything shows up anywhere for BF/CM.


Anyone know the promo code for this? Or is there a rule against asking?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tbonecopper said:


> Anyone know the promo code for this? Or is there a rule against asking?


For a $400 all in Roamio: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10711436#post10711436


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

tbonecopper said:


> Anyone know the promo code for this? Or is there a rule against asking?


Just call them up and ask. 1-877-289-8486


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

Robbo1 said:


> The $50 off offer for the Bolt+Mini at BB appears to actually only be $20 off as the reduction for the Mini comes off MSRP of $150, rather than the sale price of the Mini of $120. So you get Bolt+Mini for $400. Meh.


You can get multiple minis. I got Bolt + 2 Minis for $500. Not bad.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Hilbe said:


> You can get multiple minis. I got Bolt + 2 Minis for $500. Not bad.


Agree. You got a slightly better deal than I got with Amazon last week. I paid $660 for a Bolt and 3 minis. Would have been $600 with Best Buy.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Weaknees offering free upgrade to slide remote with Bolt purchase --- http://www.weaknees.com/black-friday-2015-tivo.php


----------

